# Proxy question..:)

## depptr0tt

Im using my laptop with gentoo in school but we got a proxy that I have to log in on to be able to use it.

It works great with mozilla (beacause the login screen jumps up directly when i try to access a page)....but when i want to use portage it will not work...I know that then I log in on the proxy on mozilla..mozilla will be the only program that uses it but where do i fix my proxy settings (and username and password)  so I can use portage in school ?.

----------

## adaptr

Read the Handbook:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

The part about using a proxy is pretty self-explanatory.

----------

## depptr0tt

I tried it but i gets:

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

>>> checking server timestamp ...

bad response from proxy - HTTP/1.1 502 Proxy Error ( The specified Secure Socket s Layer (SSL) port is not allowed. ISA Server is not configured to allow SSL req uests from this port. Most Web browsers use port 443 for SSL requests.  )

rsync: failed to connect to jbkar-student2: Success

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(8 :Cool: 

>>> retry ...

(jbkar-student2) the proxy

----------

## vonhelmet

Speaking as someone who works in school IT, I'd also make sure you're allowed to hook up a computer running Linux to the school network.

Sure, it may be safe as houses, but the admin might freak out and you don't want to get kicked out of school, do you?

----------

## adaptr

 *depptr0tt wrote:*   

> I tried it but i gets:
> 
> >>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage
> 
> >>> checking server timestamp ...
> ...

 

Well, you need to use web-rsync when all you have is an HTTP proxy...

----------

## depptr0tt

its chill to have linux in school some teacher don't like it because it new and they don't know shit about it.

so fuck'em they wanna go to war i'll take'em to war.  :Smile: 

ok "web-rsync" I'm sure that i look up something on google.

thanks

----------

## irf2003

 *depptr0tt wrote:*   

> its chill to have linux in school some teacher don't like it because it new and they don't know shit about it.
> 
> so fuck'em they wanna go to war i'll take'em to war. :)
> 
> ok "web-rsync" I'm sure that i look up something on google.
> ...

 

it's

```

emerge-webrsync

```

so instead of using emerge sync, use the above to update your portage

tree using the daily snapshots.

the above is a gentoo specific command.

you should edit your /etc/wget/wgetrc file to something like this

```

http_proxy =  http://user:password@proxy:port/

ftp_proxy =  http://user:password@proxy:port/

use_proxy = on

```

i guess you know how to change user, password, proxy, and port to suit your environment.

in addition to the above, edit your /etc/make.conf file, as  per the gentoo handbook link provided by adaptr, namely :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

hth

happy gentooing

PS as for the ignorant teachers, don't go to war with them, instead try to

enlighten them.  However, should you find any of them sexually appealing,

and it is mutual, then by all means partake of that pleasure...

----------

## Captain_Loser

Have you tried talking to the IT people?

This may be somewhat off topic, but I work in the IT Dept. at a fairly large university.  We love to get people using an operating system that isn't Windows.  It makes are jobs a lot easier as far as keeping the network clean and effcient.  So you might want to talk to the IT helpdesk or whomever in the IT dept that you can get ahold of and ask them for assitance.

----------

## vonhelmet

 *depptr0tt wrote:*   

> its chill to have linux in school some teacher don't like it because it new and they don't know shit about it.
> 
> so fuck'em they wanna go to war i'll take'em to war. 
> 
> ok "web-rsync" I'm sure that i look up something on google.
> ...

 

Yeah, and if they wanna go to war they'll have you suspended or expelled for "breaking the network" or some garbage.

I'm not advocating it, just saying that it happens. People know nothing about Linux, so they are scared of it. Don't go giving us bad press because you've got too much of an ego to obey the rules of the school.

----------

## db0

On the same note. I too am behind a proxy/firewall configuration and I'm trying to install gentoo on an old pc here at work.

I've configured the RSYNC_PROXY variable to with username:password@ip:8080 and I get the ISA error. 

emerge-webrsync either doesn't work or is slower than I though because it's stuck at "attempting to fetch file dated : 20050208"

However I do have access to the proxy server configuration (not the firewall though) because of my position but I don't know how to open the RSYNC port to allow emerge through.

So, anyone care to help either to pass through the proxy as it is, or to configure it to allow me?

Thanks

----------

## geoaxis

RSYNC port is 873 i think. Youll need to get this thing added on ur proxy serves's Access List (or acl).

I am also getting this thing done as i like rsync as compared to webrsync

i am also looking for a detailed Howto on this . if u fond any let me know

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## qriff

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4867040.html#4867040

----------

